# Been a while...min order sources...



## beez74 (Sep 26, 2019)

Been a while and I asked a while back then I got busy..... is there anyone that takes orders with no min order amount ?? Only need 1 thing as I?m stocked on others products already. One product I have I must be allergic to cuz the sides are horrible and never had them in all my years of products so I wanna replace it and try something else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhome01 (Sep 30, 2019)

DrugsGear.com has no minimum.


----------

